

CloudFlare is still doing IPv6 automatically - hepha1979
https://blog.cloudflare.com/four-years-later-and-cloudflare-is-still-doing-ipv6-automatically/

======
eknkc
I lost my hope on ipv6, don't think it will ever catch on. We might end up
with something else but not ipv6. Anyone else feels the same about it?

~~~
stephengillie
Working for someone who wants IPv6 disabled in every server and system, across
the board, I'm beginning to feel the same way.

~~~
hobarrera
I'm immensely curious, why would somebody want IPv6 to disappear?

